# Have seen the new TT - my comments



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

I've seen the new TT and my thoughts.
The outside styling is something which every has seen in the photos so I will not focus on that, since everyone has their opinions on it. Instead, I will concentrate on what I think has changed.

Good
- The virtual cockpit. This is fairly responsive in usage, and entering the sat nav destinations is a lot easier than the current system. You can select the letters via a dial, or type on the top of the mmi pad.
- The virtual cockpit is perfectly visible from the passenger seat, so with the mmi dial in the centre console, it is actually possible for the passenger to enter the sat nav directions. This does go a long way to dispelling my original worries on the lack of a centre display.
- The virtual cockpit has a google earth view and a traffic view mode. It seems perhaps it might use google maps for the traffic information? - if so that would be pretty cool
- The back seats have slightly more leg room, with myself physically being able to fit in the rear seat when the front seat is in my driving position, which I couldn't do with the current version. However it's far from comfortable and there is no headroom. Certainly not something I'd want to sit in for more than 2 minutes.
- The front passenger seat glove box is sloped to allow for more leg room in the front (and also thus allow potentially more legroom on the passenger side rear seat)
- In the glove box is a single CD slot, two SD card slots and a SIM card slot.
- The arm rest lifts up and in the down position can slide forwards, and works fairly well comfort wise.
- The super sport seats are very comfortable, and the quilted look to the leather seats do make it comfortable.
- The steering wheel is a bit thicker than the one on the mk2 TT and has a very nice feel to it.
- The 19" alloys look nice

Bad
- Boot is the same size, and on initial inspection, the under boot space is even less than the current TT, and not sure it would fit a space saver spare. (Though I could be wrong).
- Not a lot really, except... Despite the changes, I'm not sure there's sufficient to justify the extra price (to change) for someone who owns a mk2 TT/TTS and doesn't need to change car.

Unexpected
- There are two ISO fix mounts in the rear and one in the front. This makes the TT have more ISO fix mounting points than our family 7 seater SUV! :lol: Of course I doubt you can physically sufficient access get the car seats in the back though! :roll:


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

What about the following new features, and improvements:
Active Lane Assist
Park Assist
Side Assist
Traffic Sign Recognition
Audi Drive Select with interface to quattro AWD
Improved quattro system
LED and Matrix LED Headlight options
New climate control system (With controls integrated within the vents
Weight reduction

For some these will help justify an upgrade.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

can_quattro said:


> What about the following new features, and improvements:
> Active Lane Assist
> Park Assist
> Side Assist
> ...


Well it wouldn't induce me to upgrade as I wouldn't be specifying any of these functions, apart from the last two which come as standard. 
The vent controls might be nice but the Weight Reduction function interests me most as I really need to shed a few pounds. Have you any idea how it works? :lol:


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

ZephyR2 said:


> can_quattro said:
> 
> 
> > New climate control system (With controls integrated within the vents
> ...


If you mean the digital displays in the air vents, I believe they're not standard but part of the "Comfort & Sound package", a £1,590 option. (P.52 of brochure, here: http://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi/ ... des/tt.pdf )...

"Set low and with an arresting turbine-like look, the round air vents exemplify the new TT's leaner interiror design. With controls and optional digital displays integrated within the vents..." (P.27).

Standard is:

"Manual Air Conditioning with adjustable controls integrated directly in the air vents." (P.28).

So, what do the standard air vent controls look like? With manual air conditioning you don't set a temperature, just dial hotter or colder air, so I'm guessing these are simply a knob you turn as you'd do centrally in a manual air-con car?

It's not that clear to me, but no doubt all the preview cars have the fancy digital display and if you don't spec the £1,590 option your car may arrive with an "up/down" knob in each vent, to the surprise of some buyers no doubt.

Can anyone clarify? I wouldn't have thought anyone has seen a car without the optional digital displays in the vents, so maybe not!?


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

DavidUKTTS said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > can_quattro said:
> ...


Towards the end of this Audi launch video you can see the "standard" controls. They are indeed simple knobs and not digital readouts.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Towards the end of this Audi launch video you can see the "standard" controls. They are indeed simple knobs and not digital readouts.


Well remembered. They're at 5mins 22seconds into the video. Good guess on my part. [smiley=idea.gif]

I wonder how many sales people know that without the £1,590 option one of the car's most discussed design features will not be there on delivery!?

:roll:


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Standard controls picture.
Surprising to me they would bother designing two systems, should have made the much talked about version standard.


----------



## tt-ho (Aug 26, 2010)

manual controls doesn't look too bad (not as nice as the digital of course) .. but I could live with that if anything


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

can_quattro said:


> Standard controls picture.
> Surprising to me they would bother designing two systems, should have made the much talked about version standard.


But of course then Audi couldn't charge £1,590 extra on a lot of cars....

Must admit was surprised to only get basic knobs on the mk2 when my last 3 cars have all had full digital displays and separate controls for driver and passenger sides... It seems the 'normal' manufacturers like Ford, Honda etc include lots of standard bits, whereas the supposed 'premium' brands charge extra for almost everything...

Give it 18 months, once the initial rush dies down, and I reckon the digital displays will be standard


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

tt-ho said:


> manual controls doesn't look too bad (not as nice as the digital of course) .. but I could live with that if anything


I couldn't, having had climate control for at least 10 years I have become accustomed to simply setting the desired temperature, usually 20 degrees, rather than constantly having to adjust up or down as you do with manual air conditioning.

Like many options, if you haven't had it you don't miss it, but even our previous '07 A3 Sportback had dual zone climate control as standard! Had to search it out for the newer '62 plate A3 as it's _become_ an option over the years, as have many previously standard features, such as vanity mirror lights! :roll:

Most manufacturers are up to these tricks to extract more cash from us.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

DavidUKTTS said:


> tt-ho said:
> 
> 
> > manual controls doesn't look too bad (not as nice as the digital of course) .. but I could live with that if anything
> ...


No way I could go back either, my last car with manual HVAC controls was a '94.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

At an additional cost of £1,590 ..... I think I could easily live with manual a/c. I only really use a/c when its hot (so that's not too often) and when the screen mists up, so I can think of better ways of spending £1.6k.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

I know the Comfort and Sound package is a bit expensive.
To be fair it is not just the HVAC Controls upgrade, you also get:
Bang & Olufsen Sound System
Audi Parking System, rear
Front Centre Armrest (that you have to select this as an option in the UK is a bad joke)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

The manual controls look fine to me.. I quite liked the twisty knob type controls anyway, simple but effective. .and quick.
Never been a fan of the push button heater systems of late, too much fanying around. 
The new TT3 digital system does make the centre console look more clutter free I admit.

I have the B&O audio/visual system in my S4 Black Edition and let me tell you knocks the socks off MK2 TT Bose setup. Would pay £1500 for that alone if it turns out as good in the MK3 TT.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Shug750S said:


> can_quattro said:
> 
> 
> > Standard controls picture.
> ...


Negotiate a minimum 3K discount and get the two packs for free.

I think i'll be going through Drive the deal this time round for an ever bigger discount and then sell my car to another Audi dealer.


----------

